# Need Help to ID a pigeon



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Both look the same.

Feathered legs. 

Relativly shorter beak. And a wattle that is lighter in color. Still healthy just a lighter color.

Different Coo. Then Homers. 

Peach coloring arround there necks.

Light grey in color with the blue bars. 

Any help would be great as I have yet to find a match online.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Don't have a clue, Michael .. hopefully George and Margaret and others will be along shortly.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

George is on right now. I pmed him but much to no avial (Its been like 2 mins) haha.. patients is not one of my virtues though so I think I need to give it some more time lol.

Ill start by taking a shower and finishing my movie. Ill be back on a little later to check for an up date.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI MICHAEL, I lost the first PM I hit the wrong key on the key board and lost it so i sent you second one hope you got it.This bird I feel is a SCHMOLLN Trumpeter and may be of show quialty I will look in tto that and let know.This Saturday i am going to the METRO CLUB meeting there are some breeders of other trumpeters that will be there and i will ask them. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Michael .. patience is a virtue or so I am told  Just wait for George to get back to you. Very often, we find jewels in the throw aways .. I have two of what were ID'ed as Old Dutch Tumblers .. not many of them around, yet I get two of them in the same load from the Pasadena Humane Society. You just never know.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes. That is quite cool.

If they did produce babies maybe I could show them? Lol that would be super COOL,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> Yes. That is quite cool.
> 
> If they did produce babies maybe I could show them? Lol that would be super COOL,


Well, I guess we will see. Michael and all, I have to find some outlets for all these birds that I have. I've been offered the opportunity to take them to an LAPC meeting and let them go as adoptions .. I'm seriously thinking about this, but haven't decided. Obviously, my permanent birds are never going to be up for adoption, but some of the newer ones may be. We'll see.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

That is cool. About finding homes. I would be willing to take any previously injuried pigeons, and or perminentaly disabled. If you have any birds that fit in those catagories. I especially like white ones just because I have a white injuried one and he is the sweetest thing ever. 

Any thing I can do to help you I will. Even if it means not having babies .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> That is cool. About finding homes. I would be willing to take any previously injuried pigeons, and or perminentaly disabled. If you have any birds that fit in those catagories. I especially like white ones just because I have a white injuried one and he is the sweetest thing ever.
> 
> Any thing I can do to help you I will. Even if it means not having babies .


Thank you, Michael .. I know you are there and standing by, and I appreciate you.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

The pic is beautiful, Michael!

Can't wait to see what George finds out!
I'll check back.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Also waiting to hear back from george.

I believe I have found a close to match to my picture.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...peg&no=19&tt=50&oid=2ffc25b0069fc610&ei=UTF-8

A turkish tumbler.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

More information

http://www.turkishtakla.com/






Great source for the growth of babie pigeons and terms

http://mumtazticloft.com/BabyPigeons.asp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, Michael .. patience is a virtue or so I am told  Just wait for George to get back to you. Very often, we find jewels in the throw aways .. I have two of what were ID'ed as Old Dutch Tumblers .. not many of them around, yet I get two of them in the same load from the Pasadena Humane Society. You just never know.
> 
> Terry


That's so true, I found HawkEmu and the little Red Girl at the feed store for $5, and they turn out to be these fancy vienna medium-faced tumblers. Of course, Betty Boop was such a steal, too, being French and all.

Michael, you may have missed but George did ID them in this thread so check up above. They are certainly lovely! 

Terry, I think that's a fine idea to take some to possibly be adopted. You will probably feel a lot better if you do, just speaking from personal experience as lately I've had to re-home some of mine. I dreaded doing it every step of the way but once I found what nice people were willing to adopt them, I feel relieved. Especially you, who has so many animals to care for that even a little bit less would make a bit of a difference I think. And you could get a feel for the people that want to adopt them, I'm sure you are good at reading people from talking to them. If you decide to do that you at least have my full support.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I did not miss his post but thought they could possibly be something else as well. Just wanted to check if he felt the same, as so many birds looks the same yet have many different names.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Terry, I think that's a fine idea to take some to possibly be adopted. You will probably feel a lot better if you do, just speaking from personal experience as lately I've had to re-home some of mine. I dreaded doing it every step of the way but once I found what nice people were willing to adopt them, I feel relieved. Especially you, who has so many animals to care for that even a little bit less would make a bit of a difference I think. And you could get a feel for the people that want to adopt them, I'm sure you are good at reading people from talking to them. If you decide to do that you at least have my full support.


Thanks, MJ. I am definitely going to do this .. just don't know when as yet. The next LAPC meeting is their election of club officers which will mean a busy meeting and one where everyone is more interested in the club business than birds needing homes. Perhaps I can make the March meeting.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

"Thanks, MJ. I am definitely going to do this .. just don't know when as yet. The next LAPC meeting is their election of club officers which will mean a busy meeting and one where everyone is more interested in the club business than birds needing homes. Perhaps I can make the March meeting.

Terry"

I think I want to go to a pigeon meeting they sound quite interesting.... 

Do they have a listing where you can find a meeting or club near you?

I am not in a pigeon club yet but think I might consider soon


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael,

Those Turkish Taklas sure look like your birds. The peach on the chest/neck is sort of the giveaway. They sure are pretty birds. I couldn't find any pictures of the German Trumpeter that George thought they might be. 

I need to talk with you about handicapped birds. I have Grunter, an old(ten years) homer I rescued about 4-5 weeks ago. She is doing fine now, but is very handicapped. I'm keeping her as a house bird because of her infirmaties. A friend gave me an all white, quite young bird to be a companion to her, but I'm afraid it is too active and will be too rough to share a cage with Grunter. I'm sure Grunts is a hen and I think the new bird is a male. Sooo, am thinking if you get a very handicapped hen that is gentle and non agressive, and if you are willing, I would be interested in a trade. I'll get a picture of the white male and post it. Don't know what kind of pigeon it is, but because of it's size might be a White King. It's not a homer.

Margaret


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like a great Idea. I have yet to see the birds im adopting so dont know to much about there temperment. Seems like you have you hands full to though lol.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> I think I want to go to a pigeon meeting they sound quite interesting....
> 
> Do they have a listing where you can find a meeting or club near you?
> 
> I am not in a pigeon club yet but think I might consider soon


Michael,

You should ask George and Margaret about clubs that are closer to you. The Los Angeles Pigeon Club is a great one .. they are the club that puts on the Pageant of Pigeons that we all went to. They meet once a month in a community building in Lambert Park in El Monte. That's a long way for you to go. It's not so far in miles for me, but it is just wicked traffic to get there from where I am in time for a meeting. I do not currently belong to the LAPC, but am seriously considering joining.

I like the LAPC because it is an all breeds club and though most members there are totally into the fancy breeds (which is fine with me) they don't frown upon racers or rollers. Also, I would like to be able to help at some point with something as magnificent as the Pageant of Pigeons and perhaps try my hand at showing a bird or two.

There are a number of Master Breeders in the LAPC and many, many members who are "giants" in the show pigeon business with years and years of experience.

Maybe you could go with George to a couple of his clubs and see how you like it. I'll bet he would be happy to have you go with him.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to try showing a american fantail. I have some already just waiting on a baby so i can band it. I think it would be a blast.

And I think that would be cool to plan a huge event like that. Lots of work but major cool.

I think I need to talk to them. Ill see margrette not to long from now, so ill talk to her when I see her. And george I can pm him or something.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> I want to try showing a american fantail. I have some already just waiting on a baby so i can band it. I think it would be a blast.


Do you have bands already? If not .. best be getting some  Maybe you can show your fantail baby in the September YB Show at Irvine Park this year!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes I did get bands NPA and AU. Becasue I hve the show pigeons and the homing pigeons . they are a little different. I have 10 of each. Which should I use on the fantails the NPA were said to be the ones for fantails along with a list of others but they were so cheap figured if I didnt use one or the other i could give them to another user on here.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> Yes I did get bands NPA and AU. Becasue I hve the show pigeons and the homing pigeons . they are a little different. I have 10 of each. Which should I use on the fantails the NPA were said to be the ones for fantails along with a list of others but they were so cheap figured if I didnt use one or the other i could give them to another user on here.


You definitely want to put an NPA band on any fantails. The AU bands should only be used for racing pigeons.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Good thing I got both types  thank you for the tip and information. Would hate to band them wrong.


----------

